# Phrag. Plemont



## shakkai (Jan 14, 2009)

Plemont is (Hanne Popow x dalessandroi). This flower just started to open. It is only one small flower, but it is a first time bloom on a single growth seedling. When it opens all of the way, I'll get a photo straight on...but I just *love* the windows in the pouch!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 14, 2009)

me too!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 14, 2009)

:clap: quite unique! Looking forward to the head on shot!


----------



## shakkai (Jan 14, 2009)

Should only be a day or two, Rose... once this thing decided it was time to open, it literally 'popped' open in a day or two. I'm reserving judgement on the colour until some more of the 'bud green' goes out of the flower. It does have wider petals than I expected from a dalessandrio cross, though.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 14, 2009)

Striking!!! Very beautiful pastel colouring!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 14, 2009)

me too! I like the windows on the pouch. and the colour is very pretty


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 14, 2009)

That is definitely one that needs to be in my collection! Wow.


----------



## Jorch (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, I like this one a lot! The color is very pretty and unique! :clap:


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jan 14, 2009)

I love that color. I'd take that one in a second. :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 15, 2009)

I like the colors and the shape!!! Jean


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 15, 2009)

That is very interesting color! Nice!


Ramon


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 15, 2009)

Very nice flower!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

Very fine, did you get it from Rattcliffe? I tried to get one but it never worked out. Next time I'm in the UK I'm either going to try to get to EYOF in Jersey or at least someone who has phrags from them to sell. BTW some airline has flights from London to Jersey for $19 US! Yay dalessendroi hybrids!! Love the way that just rolls off the tongue!


----------



## shakkai (Jan 15, 2009)

Burham has EYOF Phrags, as does Ratcliffe. This one came from Ratcliffe, yes. Its ID reference number is EY9395. 

If you are over in this area, be sure to let me know, and perhaps we can arrange a nice dinner?

PS. I need cheap flights from Southampton Airport, as it costs me about £40 to get to London!


----------



## Elena (Jan 15, 2009)

That's a really unusual one, shakkai!

Eric, I was told that if you let EYOF know in advance that you want to visit and you are an orchid nut then they might able to give you a behind the scenes tour of their library, etc. They don't sell plants to public though. Plus, as far as I know you'd need CITES to get the plants from Jersey to UK, anyway.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh and then the trip past US immigration will just be a lark!  
Hey remember me, Eric, the guy who almost got into it w/ the TSA @$$holes and their police lap-dogs traveling inside this country!?

Thanx Shakkai will do, I'm looking at playing in a Paintball tournament series [near Strafford]!?


----------



## shakkai (Jan 15, 2009)

Cool! Stratford, perhaps? Or Stafford/Staffordshire? Stratford is closer, Stafford is a few hours away.

Hopefully, it could tie in with one of the shows (see: http://www.iantparsons.creators.co.uk/Database/showdiary.php for an events diary)... that way the vendors come to you! However, I would still recommend a visit to Ratcliffe's and a nice pub lunch to go with it!!


----------



## shakkai (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for all of the nice comments everyone! I think by the weekend, it should be ready for its full portrait (and the green will be gone from the dorsal).


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2009)

It's Stafford and I'll check against the schedule of Orchid Shows. It boggles the imagination, just the thought of tearing thru the countryside driving on the wrong side of the road!! :crazy:


----------



## shakkai (Jan 15, 2009)

Its not as bad as all that - you *are* on the wrong side of the car as well! Which actually help...


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 15, 2009)

Fantastic coloration!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 15, 2009)

That flower looks like it has it all, colour, form, texture, variety...I want it.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 20, 2009)

I think this one was made w/ flavum Phrag. Hanne Popow as it differs so much from the other one I've seen at www.thomasriver.co.za!


----------



## shakkai (Jan 20, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I think this one was made w/ flavum Phrag. Hanne Popow as it differs so much from the other one I've seen at www.thomasriver.co.za!



That may very well be... but it isn't specified on the tag.  However, I was expecting to see something bright red/orange. Really surprised that dalessandroi colour isn't there. The pink is very bright, 'bubble gum' pink though...

As promised previously, here is the full front shot now that its opened all the way:





And another close up of the pouch, 'cause I still think those windows are awesome!! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 20, 2009)

The color is awesome. I am so jealous!!! :smitten:


----------



## shakkai (Jan 21, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I think this one was made w/ flavum Phrag. Hanne Popow as it differs so much from the other one I've seen at www.thomasriver.co.za!



Thinking about this some more, and you must be right. This plants colour pattern is pretty much all schlimii. It seems that besseae and dalessandroi are only seen in the flower shape and the brighter colour of the pink. And, of course, those mouth watering windows in the pouch!! :drool: (Still in love with those!)


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice photos...
I really like it...


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 21, 2009)

:drool: :drool: Too good to be true!!! WOW !!!! :drool: :drool:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2009)

I think EYOF made a lot of crosses w/ a flavum besseae that didn't note it. Do they have a numbering system on their tags. I have 1 or 2 from them I just haven't had the time to look,


----------



## shakkai (Jan 21, 2009)

NYEric said:


> I think EYOF made a lot of crosses w/ a flavum besseae that didn't note it. Do they have a numbering system on their tags. I have 1 or 2 from them I just haven't had the time to look,



Its EY9395.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanx, I'll ask around and will get an answer eventually.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 22, 2009)

Awsome!!!


----------



## Achamore (Aug 8, 2015)

I know this is a very old thread, but I thought I'd mention something of interest. I recently (a few months ago) bought a plant from Burnham Orchids, who told me it was a Phrag St. Ouen. It was in spike when it arrived, but sadly that was the final bloom of the spike. I didn't get around to photographing it, but it is only now that I say that to my dismay. Acting on a tip from a recent posting, I finally got around to repotting the specimen this afternoon. Only then did I examine the tag more carefully. The plant is from the EYOF originally. I had been told it was St. Ouen, and it sure looked like St. Ouen to my eye. But the tag says it is Phrag Plemont, with (St. Ouen) written in brackets. It was a pinker version of the one posted here, and sadly, with no photo to go by, I can't say for sure but I don't think it had those pronounced 'windows' to the pouch. 

Given the state it was in, with it being a division already from a long stolon, and in that darned rockwool so probably overwatered... it looks like it will be at least a year before it recovers (I hope!) enough to bloom once more. Sorry for the lack of photo! There's a moral to this story somewhere, can't quite think what it might be...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 8, 2015)

That you might have an EYOF Plemont?


----------



## abax (Aug 8, 2015)

This flower is wonderfully unique and the colors exciting.

Patience is the moral of the story Don. I bought a quite
large species Phal. gigantea and have spent five years
nursing it back to health and nice, unmarked leaves and
good roots. Eventually, it will give me flowers I don't have to cut off to help the plant. It will be worth it. I
hope you get what you hope for.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 9, 2015)

NYEric said:


> That you might have an EYOF Plemont?



Hi Eric, yes, I'm 100% certain this is an EYOF plant. I looked back at my emails, and this was what Sara Rittershausen at Burnham Nurseries said to me in March 2015: "I am pleased to tell you that I recently went to Jersey and got a division from their Phragmipedium St Ouen for you."

That was, as I said before, both accurate and inaccurate..! See the tag that came with it in the photos here. The repotting was done yesterday evening. Like all the EYOF phrags it was in rockwool, and at least 60% of the roots were completely rotten. Rockwool seems to me to be a nasty material for phrags. I know it makes watering easier, as you don't then water daily. But that brown fungus that phrags are prone to is so easily kept at bay by daily watering. But with rockwool you just cannot do that, or you get a lot of root rot, as I saw with this division. It was a pretty big mass of roots that had emerged by the way from the newer end of the old stolon that was in the pot it came in. So I'm hoping that the further stolon will spring forth with roots in the smaller top pot. I've got both pots now filled with just fine Orchiata bark. Note the brown tips of the leaves of the new growth, which spurred me into action yesterday. Plan is now to water it daily and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2015)

Good luck. I would have to check dimensions on record but I think the blooms of Plemont are like super Hanne Popows, bigger and rounder.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 9, 2015)

The bloom that came open remained on the spike for something close to 3 weeks, so I am kicking myself I didn't photograph it in that time. It did look very like St. Ouen, wish I could say more..!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 9, 2015)

How about size?


----------



## Achamore (Aug 10, 2015)

The bloom size was in keeping with the only St. Ouen I have known personally. Like maybe 30% larger than a Hanne Popow.


----------



## Kawarthapine (Aug 10, 2015)

Lovely colour.

Thanks for sharing.


----------

